# Beaver hunting question



## JTMontana (Apr 15, 2008)

I have to clear some beavers off of a lake.  What is the best way to get them to come out during daylight hours?  Don't have any traps or I would think about trapping them.  If anyone has any thoughts on this it would be helpful.  I fish this lake and it is about 5 acres and it would be perfect if I could shoot them while I was fishing.


----------



## doe shooter (Apr 15, 2008)

The best way to rid the lake of beavers is to drop a live gator in there. A six footer should do it.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 15, 2008)

Beavers are nocturnal, so takintg them in the day time is going to be tough.  At night with a bright light is the way I normally do it.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Apr 15, 2008)

Why not get in touch with a member of the Georgia Trappers Association, they might give you a hand.

Shooting beaver in best done with a .22 in the evening.  Find out where their lodge or bank/den is and sit tight.

You might want to have a scope on your rifle and be proficient.  If the hides were worth anything I'd jump in my rig tomorrow morning and come trap them out.

Unfortunately, April 15th Georgia beaver aren't worth the gas it takes to get there.


----------



## hawg dawg (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been told that I was a great beaver hunter


----------



## Doyle (Apr 15, 2008)

JTMontana said:


> I have to clear some beavers off of a lake.  What is the best way to get them to come out during daylight hours?



The surest way is to move the beer into the house.  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## JTMontana (Apr 15, 2008)

Always a joke with the beav!!!!! pesky little vermin


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 15, 2008)

hawg dawg said:


> I have been told that I was a great beaver hunter



Your a legend in your own mind


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Apr 16, 2008)

if you go fish real early or real late , you usually can see them for the first or last hour of daylight...carry a .22 , scope preferably


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 16, 2008)

You need to go out just before dark and wait.  If you bust open their dam, they will investigate it.  Just wait and watch sometimes they are hard to see.  You need a .22 Magnum WITH SCOPE.  Aim for the head.  They are hard little varmits to kill.  They will come out even if they know you're there.  Be ready and have some fun.


----------



## robertyb (Apr 16, 2008)

When I was younger I used to shoot them just before dark while fishing quite often. They will come out an hour or so before can't see usually. I perferred a shotgun loaded with #3 buckshot as there were cabins around the lake. I quit cause some of the members thought I was terrible and the beavers were cute. Now they are begging me to kill all of them as they are killing all the trees around the banks.  

I rarely fish that late anymore though.


----------



## gigem (Apr 16, 2008)

hawg dawg, u r killing me. I have been told i was a great hog hunter at WHISKER RIVER, with a pocket full of corn!


----------



## GAnaturalist (Apr 20, 2008)

Cut down a bundle of willow twigs and scratch the bark with a knife (scratch and sniff tech.) and use this as bait. Elm works well too. Take a few out of the bundle and place on the bank half way in the water. Take the rest of the bundle and place a few feet back on the bank near the few twigs that are in the water. Put it in a clear spot. The beaver will smell it, don't worry. Then wait for him to come up on the bank. You can set those bundles out for a couple of days, get him use to being fed with the good stuff. Then on a later day you will catch him coming out in the evening before it gets dark. Important that you do not get human scent on the twigs or the bank. Solution - rubber gloves and rubber boots. Works 100%. 

Other than that you can mess with his scent mound, but that is complicated and I probaly should not get into that. 

willow/elm = beaver


----------



## JTMontana (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, first, thanks for all of the info.  Second, I went hunting last night and shot one in the water.  I am postive I hit him but he did a backflip and went back underwater to never be seen again.  I even went back this morning and did not see any sign of him.  My next question is... Do they float or sink.  I noticed this morning that all around the lodge the water was very muddy and stirred up.  What happened?? I shot with my 22mag is that not enough??


----------



## JTMontana (Apr 21, 2008)

One thing I forgot to mention, If anyone wants to trap them for the sport and fun of it, pm me and maybe we can get together.  Thanks again.


----------



## JTMontana (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally got one, man those things are hard to kill, head shot it and it still went underwater and then I found it floating in the water today.  Heres some pics  

I skinned it out tonight but did not get any pics b/c I was too busy skinning it myself.  I plan on fleshing it out tomorrow, If any one has any helpful tips or tell me what kind of tools work well for this I would really appreciate it.


----------



## JTMontana (Apr 28, 2008)

It was 38" long and wieghed 36 pounds.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Apr 30, 2008)

I flesh beaver pelts on a 8inch PVC pipe angled down like a broken ironing board. I just use a draw knife, it is a big drawknife with good steel, nice and sharp. Advise? keep your fleshing board clean of foreign objects that might get in the fur. If a little piece of wood gets between the skin and the board you will tear a hole. 

It seems that all beaver sink when shot. At least in my experience. They float back up the next day. Muskrat too. But i have seen a squirrel float after being shot, and a possum.


----------



## dslary (May 1, 2008)

*Ah*

You meant the 4 legged variety.
Gotcha


----------



## Rexter (May 2, 2008)

*Beavers - 4 legged variety*

We used to use varmint rifles from concealment. Go out before sun up and knock some of the dam away so there is alot of running water noise. Sit back and wait till sun up, they'll be out there fixing the dam. Usually all you see is the tip of their nose cruising across the pond aim just a couple inches behind it if you can get to where they're swimming directly away from you. If not, wait till they come out of the water.

Stay downwind, they have a pretty good nose.


----------

